# Need help identifying and deleting this bug



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the home?

Looks like a small cockroach of sorts, but bugs are very regional.


----------



## shniggysaurus (Aug 8, 2016)

I am in northern mississippi.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks like American Cockroach. Common in southern US. Spray Demon (dry powder, and mix). Spray around house where baseboards meet wall, under sinks, appliances, etc. Also, Demand CS, powerful stuff. But a little $$$.


----------



## HoMoaner (Sep 14, 2016)

Borax... You will find it in powder form. Find cracks, back of laundry, sinks, door cracks etc...


----------

